
Game of Thrones Shows the Problems of Centralized Power – Foundation for Economi - Doyen
https://fee.org/articles/game-of-thrones-shows-the-problems-of-centralized-power/
======
Doyen
The analasys is lacking (a bit) in a true understanding of the story, from an
overall perspective of the books and show, but it does nicely tie together
many aspects of modern ecconomics theory with a good foundation in
understanding of human nature in regards to polotics and the use of force.

